# Comorant



## Infanteer (1 Apr 2004)

Ok...not entirely army, but I‘ll post it here anyways.  Second time this year.  I‘m going to attribute it to teething problems for a new airframe.  I really like the Comorant and would like to see us get more of the things for functions other than SAR, such as troop transport, ASW, etc.

----

Canadian Forces grounds Cormorant fleet after crash in Britain


Canadian Press 


Thursday, April 01, 2004





HALIFAX (CP) -- Flight restrictions have again been placed on Canada‘s fleet of Cormorant search-and-rescue helicopters following the crash of a similar aircraft in Britain this week. 
The air force said Thursday the Canadian helicopters will only be allowed to fly in emergencies until the tail rotors of each of the 15 aircraft can be inspected. 

Lt.-Col. Charles Cue, commander of 413 Squadron in Greenwood, N.S., said the restrictions come following the crash of a Royal Navy Merlin helicopter on Tuesday. 

Five people were injured in the crash in Britain. 

It is believed the cause of the accident involved cracks in the aircraft‘s tail rotor. 

Cue admitted cracks have been found in the same area on the Cormorants, but said they haven‘t caused any problems. 

"We have had cracking in the tail rotor hub, but we check the hub on a daily basis," he said. "If we find a problem, we take the part off and put a new one on. So far, it hasn‘t been an issue." 

He said the rotors on both the Cormorant and the Merlin are roughly the same. 

It‘s the second time since the beginning of the year that the Cormorants have been placed under restrictions. 

In February, concerns were raised about potential fuel leaks. 

The Italian-built helicopters have already had problems with cracking windscreens and console brackets.

 http://www.canada.com/national/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=87d38d90-4a68-4045-951e-f72694d2833b


----------



## mattoigta (1 Apr 2004)

A bit off-topic but I saw on the DND website that
*"The first of 15 enetered squadron service in 2002 at 19 Wing Comox. The entire fleet will be in operation by the spring of 2004."*.
Well, it‘s spring of 2004, and that article says we still only have 15. Are we even getting anymore or what?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2004)

I might be able to shed some light....in ASW a helicopter is going hard at it prosecuting a sonar contact which involves a lot of maneuvers, jinxing around rapid accelerations/decelerations in speed (you get the idea) and altitude. Stuff like that tends to be hard on an airframe and all of its integral components.


----------



## hugh19 (1 Apr 2004)

Um Scarlino, it says first of 15. We only bought 15. How many more do you think should appear if we only ordered and bought 15?


----------



## hugh19 (1 Apr 2004)

Um Scarlino, it says first of 15. We only bought 15. How many more do you think should appear if we only ordered and bought 15?


----------



## mattoigta (1 Apr 2004)

Ohhh the first OF 15, I didnt see the of.


----------



## hugh19 (1 Apr 2004)

If I seem sarcastic, it would be because I am.


----------



## devil39 (2 Apr 2004)

I really wish it was an Army topic.

Having flown in the Brit Merlin, I think it would be a fantastic Med lift Army helo.  Lots of power, a ramp, and a side door.  I‘m guessing you could probably combat load that a/c with 30(ish) troops (seats out) on an air assault and clear it on a LZ in less than 30 seconds.

It would certainly make a nice replacement for the long gone Chinook.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2004)

Well on the bright side, they only have 15 to look at.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Apr 2004)

And how is only having 15 to look at considered bright? That to me means little SAR rescources to cover all of Canada and half way out to the ATlantic and and a cgood chunk of the Pacific like our mandate states.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2004)

No I was kinda being sarcastic.  What my comment was meant to say was bascially they could examine all the helicoptors realativly quickly because there was only 15 to look at vs say 40.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Apr 2004)

Would depend on the number and type of techs you have looking at each aircraft....if you only have a few techs it would take you a lot longer...


----------

